# Feeling useless during summer vacation...



## kidde96 (Jul 9, 2016)

So my college semester ended on April 25th, and it is currently July 8th. I was just going through some school forms and realized my fees are due July 20th. Seeing that date made me very anxious. I feel like I wasted my whole summer so far and did nothing of merit. I feel very guilty that I wasted those days sitting at home watching tv or browsing the web. I feel like I wasted those days doing nothing when I could have done something productive. I had plans to work for the summer and I was actively looking for jobs but am still unemployed. Now I feel anxious about summer vacation ending soon and also anxious about wasting all those days that passed. All in all, I am just very anxious about having to go back to school in September and realizing that it is closer then ever is making me more anxious...


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

I know what you mean, I feel like that right now. But I think the most important part of anything is simply discipline. Have a routine or some idea of what you want to get done throughout the day. I think it's very possible to get a job; keep looking or maybe ask around about summer openings. I too have been home watching tv or browsing the web but at the moment, I am trying to escape from that to get real world things done. I think it's totally possible as long as you stick to it.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Lol that use to be my life when I was in school.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

My routine this summer consists of being in my room all day, and that has taken a toll on my motivation to do anything, even something simple like playing a video game. I now just wake up, stare at a computer screen, listen to music while daydreaming, and go back to bed. It's been this way for about a year now, and while I don't feel depressed, I do know this cannot go on forever. It will need to change at some point, but as for now there isn't really any rush. I'm only 17, and my main focus is to just get school out of the way (only one year left.) After that, it'll then be time to consider getting a job.


----------

